# Printing window curtains and shower curtains etc



## videorov (Aug 26, 2007)

Im looking a shower curtain clear vinyl that you can print to for show curtains and also the cloth material for shower curtain printing.
I want to find both.
I guess I would dyesub on the cloth and inkjet on the clear vinyl.
I would like to start with the clear vinyl that would be printed with wideformat printer like maybe a 
Roland VersaCamm printer or whatever would be the best. Ive had Roland printers in the past they have worked well.


----------



## pisquee (Jan 8, 2012)

For shower curtains, they mostly will be polyester and so can just be sublimated with sublimation inks and a heat press.


----------



## videorov (Aug 26, 2007)

Yes that is right. I just wonder what type of clear vinyl can be used with a printer like the Versacamm
There must be a vinyl out there they are using. I wonder if they are doing a silkscreen to put the images onto the clear vinyl you see for show curtains.


----------



## giannapeterson (Jul 30, 2012)

There are various ready made shower curtains wih various designs and colors available.You don't need to have put a greateffort for them. Have a look at  Pencil pleat curtain |  Blackout curtains​


----------



## treefox2118 (Sep 23, 2010)

I'd go with a grand format UV printer with flexible UV cured inks on both of them.

I do curtains now but the system was expensive for me to get into and not very profitable so I bounced out. Bed sheets, etc -- very very high loss due to colors not being perfect and consistent for the end user.


----------

